# 45+ and pregnant!



## Primroses

Hi - I took a pregnancy test 10 days ago, which was positive. A bit of a surprise, because of my age, even though we have been trying for another baby for a while. Our first child, a boy, is now 3 years old and we had to wait about 10 years before he arrived. I've conceived naturally. I did try IVF twice, a few years back, but didn't get pregnant from that. I've previously had four miscarriages (that I know of), the last one in september last year and the first three before having my son.

Obviously, I'm very nervous that this pregnancy will end in a miscarriage. I'm going on a scan (vaginal ultrasound) on Dec 23. I'm also thinking of my age and hoping that I will have the energy for this, now and in the future. My husband is 6 years younger.

I've had a few health issues since I hade my son, with inflammations in different joints and herniated discs in my lower back. I'm dreading for this to get worse. I'm, generally, otherwise a fit person. I excersise regularly 2-4 times a week. I had an easy pregnancy, when expecting my son, just sciatica for about two months. I exercised at my gym (2-3/week) up until one week before my c-section.

Any other older mums to be out there who want to share their thoughts? Or other mums to be in general, of course.


----------



## WinterKage

Welcome to BnB x Congratulations, thats lovely news. Are you excited? x There is a section on here called Pregnancy over 35 which you can have a look at :) x x


----------



## Primroses

Thanks!  Yes, I'm very excited! It's more than we could've hoped for! When we had our son it was a miracle to us, and now the possibility of a little sister or brother to him - that's just amazing!

I'll check out that 35+ thread - thanks!


----------



## storm4mozza

hey welcome to BnB x


----------



## angel2010

Welcome!


----------



## v2007

:xmas3:

V xxx


----------



## Primroses

Thanks, everyone!

:hug::hugs:


----------



## Haylee.

Hello and welcome congratulations on you miracle :hugs: xx


----------



## staceyg

welcome :)


----------



## PandaLuv31

:hi: Welcome & congrats! :flower:


----------



## Chris77

:hi: Welcome to BnB!


----------



## teal

Hello and welcome :flow: xx


----------



## xJG30

https://i55.photobucket.com/albums/g146/GemLoux/Welcome.gif


----------



## Primroses

Thank you all! :happydance:


----------



## Jai Me

Welcome to BnB! 
Good Luck to you!!!
:flower:


----------



## robinator

Hi! :hi:


----------

